# Killington 4/18



## reefer (Apr 14, 2009)

Of course there is no-way I will not be at the top of the K1 Saturday, 11:00am if anyone wants to take a couple runs. Looking like a great weekend!


----------



## Greg (Apr 14, 2009)

*Ski-Off Time!*


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 15, 2009)

greg said:


> *ski-off time!*



jea!!!!!


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 17, 2009)

I may or may not be there at this point.  Lets just say I'm not going out of my way.  But if I'm in the area I'll drop by.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 17, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> I may or may not be there at this point.  Lets just say I'm not going out of my way.  But if I'm in the area I'll drop by.



no0body cares..behave or you're gonna get banned from AlpineZone!!!:-x


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 17, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> no0body cares..behave or you're gonna get banned from AlpineZone!!!:-x


ya think???:dunce:


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 17, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> ya think???:dunce:



Are you coming to the ski-off?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 17, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> ya think???:dunce:



I don't think HighWayStar will get banned but he needs a timeout


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 17, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Are you coming to the ski-off?


yup...


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 17, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> yup...



No kidding?  Sounds like that makes enough.  Ice-T, thorski, you, reef, and I bet some k-zone gawkers show up.  Ok, I'll be there.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 17, 2009)

Yup, I'm not really not kidding about being there.


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 17, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Yup, I'm not really not kidding about being there.



Que?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 17, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Que?



what???


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 17, 2009)

Huh?


----------



## WJenness (Apr 17, 2009)

Qua?


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 17, 2009)

Final word........I will be there 11am tomorrow, top of the K-1, for zeh skkii-oof.


----------

